# Replacement Wall Charger + USB Cable for Verizon Galaxy Nexus



## evilmunkeh (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey all,

I'm looking to buy extra chargers for my Galaxy Nexus. I'm a sucker for getting identical replacements for aesthetic reasons and for functional ones as well. In the past I have purchased replacements claiming to be OEM but they are not and cause my phone to go haywire. I was able to find the wall charger portion (ETA0U80JBE) but can't find the same Verizon cable. I like the Verizon cable because it shows the USB symbol and it is glossy. Does anyone know where I can find this cable online? The Verizon stores near me try to sell me aftermarket chargers that are terrible. 

Any feedback from the community is appreciated!


----------



## teng247 (Jul 18, 2011)

im also looking for one as well, at least the longer usb cable since my wife decided to vacuum over it and stripped the shielding... i just use the one from my DX now.


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

Check this thread out http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15707-help-me-find-an-original-samsung-galaxy-nexus-wall-charger/page__hl__%2Boem+%2Bcharger__fromsearch__1


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Original-Standard-Charging-Samsung-Skyrocket/dp/B006OUTD6W/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1327532094&sr=8-10


----------



## evilmunkeh (Jul 22, 2011)

esoomenona said:


> http://www.amazon.co...7532094&sr=8-10


This is awesome other than the fact that it is refurbished! But it is exactly what I am looking for!


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

I bought one of Ebay for $4.35. Works perfectly. Just search OEM Galaxy Nexus Charger or usb etc, you'll find a lot. Basically Samsung appears to be using the same exact charger for all of their micro-usb phones.

I know my older fascinate one worked for everything as well.


----------



## evilmunkeh (Jul 22, 2011)

superchunkwii said:


> I bought one of Ebay for $4.35. Works perfectly. Just search OEM Galaxy Nexus Charger or usb etc, you'll find a lot. Basically Samsung appears to be using the same exact charger for all of their micro-usb phones.
> 
> I know my older fascinate one worked for everything as well.


I know I'm being very picky but these older chargers don't look the same. The usb cables are different. I'm going to continue searching but may have to settle.


----------

